# Vaporflask "Vape Forward Range" Made By Wismec



## Dubz (6/1/16)

http://www.vape-forward.com/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SunRam (2/2/16)

My Stout is on its way from Europe, will let you know how it turns out

Sent from my SM-T531 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (2/2/16)

I have also looked at the new Vaporflask Squonkers, nice mods, but VERY expensive.


----------



## SunRam (2/2/16)

Looking really good:

Reactions: Like 1


----------

